# Letters to be sent!



## Surelock (May 6, 2012)

Ruger has provided a letter to be sent to your representatives from the president on down. Follow this link and pass it on to friends, other forums, gun shops and ranges!

Ruger - Take Action Now!

My hopes are they will get the point.


----------



## Surelock (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot I couldn't post a link, but the call to action can be found on the Ruger site.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Done!

Good business, good citizenship...good for Ruger!


----------

